

"Market research for the individual" - smanek
http://facestat.com/

======
smanek
Just heard about this startup from crowdsourcing consultants at Delores Labs.

You upload a photo of yourself, and "within a couple hours, you will have
detailed statistics about how people feel about the picture you provide."

It's powered by Amazon's Mechanical Turk

